# Body armor, dainese ultimate vs action



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I own a very similar jacket, the Alpinestar Bionic 2 protection jacket (Bionic 2 Protection Jacket - Alpinestars Official Store)

I haven't ridden in it yet.... so you'll have to wait a week or so for me to tell you how it fares


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

I've never heard of this company. I must admit it looks pretty neat. The split along the chest seems like it wouldn't hamper mobility. Had i known about this i would have considered ordering this one. 

Although, i was able to try the one i ordered in person, maybe thats the safest bet.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Alpinestars has been around for a while. They actually used to make ski stuff (hence the name), but have branched out. Their motorcycle gear is what they are known for nowadays (boots, jackets, etc)


pailhead said:


> I've never heard of this company. I must admit it looks pretty neat. The split along the chest seems like it wouldn't hamper mobility. Had i known about this i would have considered ordering this one.
> 
> Although, i was able to try the one i ordered in person, maybe thats the safest bet.


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, now i think it's too late. Hope i didnt go wrong with the action dainese. Should have asked here before.


----------

